# Sunday's Show and Tell...12/31/17..Happy New Year!



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone!
Be safe and enjoy!

There is only 60 days till spring!

Usually this week's post is a big one, given Christmas was just last week.

So, let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 31, 2017)

Lots of small stuff. This is just part of it



 

 

 

 

 

 



Gotta love the creepy scary bear!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 31, 2017)

I became a GREAT UNCLE at age 33 Christmas Day! My niece doesn't want pics posted online in these crazy times. But that's the highlight of my week. He's a happy healthy little boy


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 31, 2017)

bought this awesome Tom Thumb radio.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2017)

Received these new crossbars from Scott Mc. These are very nice quality bars for an early Postwar Schwinn project. Now added some patina to match the rest of the bike.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> I became a GREAT UNCLE at age 33 Christmas Day! My niece doesn't want pics posted online in these crazy times. But that's the highlight of my week. He's a happy healthy little boy



Congrats Dan!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Dec 31, 2017)

We adopted these 2 guys, Friday night, Henry and Joey. Bought a couple more 1930's cast iron motorcycle toys for the collection. Everyone have a SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2017)

stoney said:


> We adopted these 2 guys, Friday night, Henry and Joey. Bought a couple more 1930's cast iron motorcycle toys for the collection. Everyone have a SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR.
> 
> View attachment 730887
> 
> View attachment 730888



Great to see them getting a loving home!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 31, 2017)

Found a 1700's violin at an antique store for $20.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 31, 2017)

I just bought this Road Blaster a minute ago form stingrayjoe.....


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 31, 2017)

Picked this guard up off eBay. I'm sure it's not anyway correct but it looks cool. And the only bike I have at the moment without a guard is my black iver. May have to rough it up a bit if I decide to leave it be.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 31, 2017)

Pretty stoked about these goodies. 

You know you're a dork when your favorite stocking stuffer is bike grease. 

I've been oogling this ottolock for months. It's so lightweight and easy to use. I've been hauling a u lock around, hearing it bang against the bike every bump in the road and then battling to find something to lock it to.
Can't wait to use this baby. 

Then I bought myself a gift. Haven't seen a Connecticut tag before and I grew up just outside of Hartford so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2017)

I haven't picked up anything new in a while but have been getting projects fixed instead.  It's been nice crossing things off the list but I fell off the wagon this week and picked up a few things.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I haven't picked up anything new in a while but have been getting projects fixed instead.  It's been nice crossing things off the list but I fell off the wagon this week and picked up a few things.
> 
> 
> View attachment 730964 View attachment 730965 View attachment 730966 View attachment 730967 View attachment 730968






That falcon is ADORABLE


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2017)

Kstone said:


> That falcon is ADORABLE



Once I get the trikes here I will keep the best one and move the other....unless the wife lets me keep both.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah I just broke the promise I made to myself not to buy any more loose wheels.  I few weeks ago I began the seemingly impossible task of conquering the clutter in my life.  I put away all the wheels I have on these custom racks I made and when I was done  I realized the last thing I need in my life is another wheel.  I'd been resisting this one for the last few weeks but when I saw it relsited last night at $60BIN how could I resist?  I feel so ashamed. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wooden-Steel-Clad-Wheel-Ballooner-NOT-28-Elgin-Schwinn-Aerocycle-Bike-Bicycle/112720382989?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 31, 2017)

I did buy myself one big item, its not here yet but on its way. A Spot Wazee to replace my 10 year old Spot Highline daily rider, I am going from 3 to 11 speeds, so my knees are looking forward to 2018............Spot Bikes is having a holiday sale right now if anyone is looking for a good deal, or at least they were a few days ago.


----------



## petritl (Dec 31, 2017)

It been a fun week off of work; I picked up a Gendron boys bicycle (in classifieds) , fenders for a 1940 Umberto Dei bike I’m working on, handle bars, early  top races, stems, 1940 & 1951 Umberto Dei catalogs, NIB Phillips fork mounted brake assembly, and a reproduction mechanical bank of a toad on a penny farthing.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 31, 2017)

Added 2 solid ELDI pieces to my collection.
Does anyone know how old these are?
@rustintime


----------



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2017)

error


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 31, 2017)

Christmas present from my wife. My old one was dying a slow death.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 31, 2017)

Picked up some fun stuff from long beach swap this morning.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 31, 2017)

okozzy said:


> Added 2 solid ELDI pieces to my collection.
> Does anyone know how old these are?
> @rustintime
> View attachment 731037
> ...



The bike stand and the truing stand looks very medieval. Love the look!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 31, 2017)

I finally decided to buy a 4 cylinder. I picked this up when the temp was about 10 below. It is a Subaru Impreza WRX STI.


----------



## Rollo (Dec 31, 2017)

... Got this vintage Sun Tach from one of my car buddies ... Technovisions makes a TachMatch conversion box that takes the place of the old dreaded sending units that came with these things ...


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 31, 2017)

Got this nice sidestand here in the classifieds! Thanks again Jeff!





@bikesnbuses


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 31, 2017)

Got a few smalls.....a plate topper...........


 

A long bolt in order for me to finish my longer clinching seat post for my 39 Hawthorne Twin Bar..........


 

A very cool lite, just need to figure how to get it apart......


----------



## stoney (Dec 31, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Got a few smalls.....a plate topper...........
> View attachment 731326
> 
> A long bolt in order for me to finish my longer clinching seat post for my 39 Hawthorne Twin Bar..........
> ...




Do those little rivets just pull out.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 31, 2017)

My awesome mother in law got me this 1951 Schwinn Dx for Christmas. It needs some work (and parts), but should be a fun ride.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 31, 2017)

Delta Disease again.  Just got this on ebay a few minutes ago, super nice paint, reflector and even looks like the bulb is good but it is missing the mount


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 31, 2017)

Last buy of the year.....a great deal on a very nice Solar Carbide, thank you stingrayjoe.....


----------



## morton (Jan 1, 2018)

Been married for almost 48 years.  My wife and I gave up the fruitless hunt of trying to find something the other would like, so now we get our own gifts.  Her line was where am I going to find old bicycle parts or tools?  True enough cause other than cologne, I had no desire to wander thru the ladies department or nifty gifty shops and end up giving her the receipts so she could return what I bought!

I decided my first gift was to replace my 39 year old workbench stool.  Got the padded Craftsman at half price at the local store.  Unfortunately China made, but I can't imagine much going wrong with a stool.

I think Sears denigrated the Craftsman name with Chinese stuff and now it's like shopping at a slightly upscale Harbor Freight only you don't get a free flashlight with every purchase but I think the tool quality is slightly better.  I don't think this store will last thru 2018.  The parking lot was almost empty 3 days before Christmas and I had to find the only open register on that side of the store.  One clerk to service the large areas of sporting goods, garden (snow blowers), and tools.  Shame to see them go down the tubes as I they once were my tool headquarters.





My second gift to myself was an N-Scale GG-1 I found it on CL.  Quite a difference between O scale Lionel and N-Scale.  New in the box and untested but I hope it works.  The miserable weather in our area (-5 as I write this) has put a real crimp in my riding so the trains will take up the slack. (The burgundy one, Tuscan to PRR fans, is a Christmas tree ornament/)





My final gift was a ZW Lionel transformer.  Serviced and ready to run.  This is the 250 watt version made in 1948, (1 year after I was born!).  Theoretically you could run 4 trains at once with this transformer, but that would be pushing it to the extreme. They came out with a 275 watt 2 years later that looked almost identical, but I don't need that extra power.   Note: I just realized these photos were taken before the unit was serviced.  Now has a new cord (the only thing it needed) and was cleaned and checked for proper performance.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 1, 2018)

Sped Man said:


> I finally decided to buy a 4 cylinder. I picked this up when the temp was about 10 below. It is a Subaru Impreza WRX STI.
> 
> View attachment 731150
> 
> View attachment 731151



Sweet! Tuner cars had to really grow on me. My Son bought a 2014 Focus ST and I was hooked.  My step son has a blue 2015 version of yours,cant believe how fast they are!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 1, 2018)

I picked this All american bicycle and 2 vintage pachinko machines and both work great and my best score yet a Buick and Gmc sign from a dealership that light up!


 

 

 

 

 



View attachment 731575


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 1, 2018)

An entertaining  book that i picked up for a buck.....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 1, 2018)

morton said:


> Been married for almost 48 years.  My wife and I gave up the fruitless hunt of trying to find something the other would like, so now we get our own gifts.  Her line was where am I going to find old bicycle parts or tools?  True enough cause other than cologne, I had no desire to wander thru the ladies department or nifty gifty shops and end up giving her the receipts so she could return what I bought!
> 
> I decided my first gift was to replace my 39 year old workbench stool.  Got the padded Craftsman at half price at the local store.  Unfortunately China made, but I can't imagine much going wrong with a stool.
> 
> ...



I still dig your old stool. I've got the same one


----------



## mruiz (Jan 1, 2018)

1960 Corvette , blue. Schwinn white walls, 3 speed. Not keeping





. And a Columbia Built ballo


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 1, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Sweet! Tuner cars had to really grow on me. My Son bought a 2014 Focus ST and I was hooked.  My step son has a blue 2015 version of yours,cant believe how fast they are![/QUOTE
> 
> Keep the speed on the down low. I told my wife that it is good on gas and its a wagon. I intentionally omitted the fact it has 305 hp. The less she know the better! Am I right here or what guys?


----------



## morton (Jan 1, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I still dig your old stool. I've got the same one




Amazes me that it is still strong and unbroken as I have kicked it, painted on it, thrown it across my work area when frustrated by some failed repair.  I'll keep it just in case the sears doesn't hold up!


----------



## petritl (Jan 1, 2018)

I forgot to ad my best purchase of the last week; lug wrench.

A few weeks back a purchased a ‘95 F350 in Petumula, CA and on the drive home I blew a tire and found out on the interstate in the middle of nowhere the truck was missing it’s lug wrench.

I would have paid $$$ for this then


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> I just bought this Road Blaster a minute ago form stingrayjoe.....
> View attachment 730912




Let’s hear that ! Video 
I almost pulled the trigger on that myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh yes!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 2, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I still dig your old stool. I've got the same one


----------

